# General > AquaTalk >  Pelagic?

## |squee|

I saw this over at Guide to Freshwater Fishes of Singapore:

Pygmy Rasbora
Rasbora maculata
Ikan Bada 

2.5 cm; pelagic. Indigenous, endangered. Forest streams.

This diminutive species which dwells in acid waters resembles a living jewel. It is similar in appearance to the Two-Spot Rasbora, but is smaller and more colourful. It is delicate and not easily kept by amateur aquarists.

Now what does pelagic mean? I searched a dictionary and it says something about open seas.  :Confused:  

In other fish profiles they state the section of water they dwell at so I'm expecting pelagic to mean something about mid-dwelling or something. Anyone can help?

----------


## ranmasatome

pelagic just means that the organism lives close to the ocean..like... pelagic birds..as opposed to birds that live further inland..
i think they could also mean to say that the fish dwells in all area of the water i guess... since the pelagic region is divided into 4-5 other sub-regoins in the ocean... pelagic just simply means the enitre body/ocean region as far as depth is concerned..

----------


## hwchoy

I think means the fish swims through all levels of the habaitat, rather than a bottom dweller or surface dweller.

----------


## |squee|

Ah that was what I suspected: dwell in all areas of water. 

Why can't they use "dwells in all sections of water" instead of pelagic  :Grin: 

Anyone else can confirm?

----------


## ranmasatome

cos its one word compared to six..

----------


## michael lai

KeKe....Ranma,Ranma..I'm gonna miss you. Anyway, the only pelagic fish i know is usually Tuna, Wahoo, mackerel. Feels kind of out of place being used on a small freshwater fish. :Smile:

----------


## Nicky

I think 'pelagic' refers to fishes without swimming bladder. Fishes like tuna, travellies, etc have to keep swimming even when they are asleep. Fishes like grouper and snapper can hover in mid water when they sleep.

----------


## hwchoy

> KeKe....Ranma,Ranma..I'm gonna miss you. Anyway, the only pelagic fish i know is usually Tuna, Wahoo, mackerel. Feels kind of out of place being used on a small freshwater fish.


why, is ranma going away? 

wey, ranma, you're the biologist. what is PELAGIC? huh?

----------


## michael lai

Ya, heard he decided to check out some Jap chicks over at some mountainous area in Japan. The last I heard was something about Kawaii.... :Laughing:

----------


## ranmasatome

Eh choy..i already explained mah...
Check out the kubiwa bats!! :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

simi kubiwa bats? I don't follow every thread on the forum hor

----------

